# C&D Antitoxin?



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I cant find it anywhere. I seen on one site that it could be Aug before you can get it. I am getting low an wanted to restock but am now worried cause I cant find it. Anyone else having this problem or know where I can get some? Thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't been able to find it anywhere either. Out of stock on every single site and no estimated availability as far as I have found. Really hoping I don't have any issues crop up because I don't have any in-house. This happened a few summers back with B-complex too... Why oh why can't the drug companies get it right?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In the meantime you may want to get some activated charcoal, it can be used in the same situations ... hope the stores stock back up soon!!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im down to my last dose for a treatment an I will give it tonight so my last chance is the vets. I seen a huge bottle of it when I was there a week ago maybe they will let me buy the whole thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried PBS Livestock?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I buy mine from hoeggers supply, I think you can get it Jeffers livestock as well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just checked Jeffers and its on indefinite backorder.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes the big bottles are on back order but you can get the small bottle..its a pain cause it might take two to treat a goat once...I was lucky and found a bovine vet supply store that carries it : ) got their last bottle..

as three havens said..keep activated charcoal also milk of magnesia on hand just in case...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I just looked on 10 different vet supply sites, and this is the only one that had it. This is the right stuff, correct? http://www.vetprovisions.com/cd-antitoxin-250ml


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just ordered a bottle. Not taking any chances.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I also went ahead an bought some. I also contacted Colorado Serum. Posted the reply below. 

Thank you for contacting us. We appreciate your frustration, and please understand that
we, too, are not satisfied with our backorder situation. We are in continuous production
of both of these products, but heavy demand has created an almost continuous backorder
situation. Our C&D Antitoxin is available in limited quantities on a regular basis and is
shipped to our distributors in the order of their order placements. Our next availability
of the Essential 3+T will be in about 4 -5 weeks. Distributors in the Durvet group will
mostly likely have the first availability due to their ordering.

Please know it is our intentions that all of our products be readily available in
the future.

Joe Huff
COLORADO SERUM COMPANY


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do have some (just a bit, from last year in the fridge), so if someone has an emergency, let me know.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I ordered some too - be prepared and then you won't need it- lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was shipping $20.00 for all of you who ordered through VetProvisions???

I mean - I know it has to be cold shipped but that seems extreme!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah ^^^ crazy right ? If I wasn't nervous about not being able to get more , i wouldn't have paid that at all !

Jeffers is what $4. plus a couple of ice packs ? 
Thats why i like Jeffers. But , I must say , the other place contacted me right away asking if i wanted to switch my order to California Serum since the other was backordered already. So , I can't knock them completely , but $20. is a awful lot IMO.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I was alil put off by the shipping but I did order 2 bottles of it so in that sense it wasn't too bad. So if anyone needs any just let me I know I will know have tons lol!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YIKES $20 bucks to ship !! thats plain crazy ..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , got my order of C&D antitoxin. It says equine origin on the bottle. Is this right to use on goats and sheep ? If not , I have to send it back , most likely not get a replacement cause it says all C&D is backordered, and it cost me $20. for shipping


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I emailed them and asked the same question and was told it says "Equine Origin" on the bottle cause it was made from the blood of horses and is completely safe for use on goats and sheep.
So glad to hear that , and it was a very quick reply which i appreciated.
Nice people to deal with BTW


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

VetProvisions said that they are all out, that it is on back order! (I had ordered 2 bottle, paid by credit card, etc.) 
They cancelled the order and didn't charge the credit card. Colo. Serum said they are all out, too. That the horses can
only produce so much serum.

I feel so bad for the horses. I guess I never thought of where all this stuff comes from! So, I will just have to be super careful
that no one over eats!


----------

